
Simulation Program: Leader Election in a Hypercube - jmsleiman
http://www.jmsleiman.com/blog/2015/12/08-hypercube.html
======
jmsleiman
Hi! Long time lurker.

I originally wrote this for uOttawa's CSI4109 course, but couldn't complete it
in time. I took it slowly and tried to work on it, and finally came to a
result that works quite well.

It simulates a leader election in a distributed system, organized in an
n-hypercube topology.

I thought some of you might enjoy it!

